
Get Attention: Bootstrapped Brand Building for Startups - kellyfmill
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/get-attention
======
kellyfmill
Launched an ebook to help busy, growing, underfunded startups build a solid,
memorable brand & build a blueprint strategy plan based on the four most
helpful outreach tactics. 50+ pages and all the hand holding you need for when
you'd rather focus on building your company.

